# How To Beat The Spurs In Five Steps



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

How To Beat The Spurs In Five Steps_080309.html



> *How To Beat The Spurs In Five Steps*
> *By: Daniel Banks, suns.com
> Posted: March 9, 2008 *
> 
> ...


I think this should be applied to most of the teams they play besides the Spurs >_> Also, do you think it's possible we can get other teams to wear Spurs jerseys so that the Suns can come out with that same kind of intensity they did yesterday every night? Lol ^_^


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

MeirToTheWise said:


> I think this should be applied to most of the teams they play besides the Spurs


If that's the case, then I'd like to offer a 6th step:

*6. Forget about Nash on D*

The Suns need to accept the fact that Nash is a defensive liability and deal with it. Nash has no business guarding the likes of Tony Parker or Deron Williams (or Chris Paul, etc...) so don't even let him try. Most teams don't have 2 superstar guards so let Nash guard the lesser offensive threat. San Antonio is an exception. Nash can't guard either Parker or Ginobili. But then I'm sure he can handle Bowen.

Against San Antonio, who played great D on Parker down the stretch? It was Hill, right? So why not do it like this the whole game?


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

Aylwin said:


> If that's the case, then I'd like to offer a 6th step:
> 
> *6. Forget about Nash on D*
> 
> ...


I know nash is a non factor on defense, then why did Dantoni puts him on deron willains for the whole game except when its the final 2 minutes he puts bell on him... well that kidn of thing I just dont get it.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

The way you beat Tony Parker is by putting a taller player on him, have him play for the drive and force Parker to take a contested jumper. I've seen this work plenty of times but teams never seem to do it. They just continue to get burned by his driving ability.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Aylwin said:


> If that's the case, then I'd like to offer a 6th step:
> 
> *6. Forget about Nash on D*
> 
> ...


Just because a guy can't effectively gaurd the top 5 gaurds in the league doesn't mean he is a liability on defense. You're talking about an assignment which involves staying in front of some of the most quick guys in basketball, and you want a guy doing it to also carry the team offensively.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

garnett said:


> The way you beat Tony Parker is by putting a taller player on him, have him play for the drive and force Parker to take a contested jumper. I've seen this work plenty of times but teams never seem to do it. They just continue to get burned by his driving ability.


Marion doesn't count? Hill is on him now, but it was Marion previously. Nash has always been matched up with bowen.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

604flat_line said:


> Just because a guy can't effectively gaurd the top 5 gaurds in the league doesn't mean he is a liability on defense. You're talking about an assignment which involves staying in front of some of the most quick guys in basketball, and you want a guy doing it to also carry the team offensively.


That's exactly my point. I don't want him to front the quickest guys in basketball AND carry the team offensively. That's a mighty task for ANY player. And Nash isn't exactly known for his defense so why even bother?

If you want, I'll put this way: Nash is a defensive liability ONLY when guarding the league's top guards. It doesn't change the fact that Nash shouldn't be guarding them.


----------

